# Minnesota Summertime Edibles 2022



## Chanterelle nut

2022 season well lets start the discussion on summer mushroom, the less known probably better mushrooms.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

here is a list of the ones I hunt for:
chanterelles 
chickens
hens
King bolete
lobster
black trumpets 
oysters
lions mane
hedgehog
shaggy mane
old man of the woods

probably missing some.


----------



## Kokomorel

Chanterelle nut said:


> here is a list of the ones I hunt for:
> chanterelles
> chickens
> hens
> King bolete
> lobster
> black trumpets
> oysters
> lions mane
> hedgehog
> shaggy mane
> old man of the woods
> 
> probably missing some.


@Chanterelle nut you ready to start picking some real Shrooms. When does your chant season start there. Late June or the first of July here in Kokomo hope you have a great season looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## mustachio

My big 5 are: chants, trumpets, chicken, porcini and lobster. That list didn't have puffballs but can't stand puffballs. Aborted entoloma? Spelling? Shrimp. That's tasty. Winter chants if you know any good bogs!

SOOOO I am looking for at least one certified shroomer to join up with us this day in July. This day you can come out as a guest or if you would like to volunteer a full day the 13th of July. Looking for anybody who will give a one hour live-streamed talk about their experiences hunting. And our mission is to provide free knowledge, guidance and tips to a community that is decreasingly local (in my opinion). With an incredible community, nobody should be learning about chants from a random youtube channel on the east coast! This isn't "my" event, it's ours. And it's free. Maybe I mentioned that. It's free. 55110 this day

_Summer Foray - Day 1
Friday, July 8⋅ 2:00 – 8:00pm

Location:
East Metro

The adventure begins with an exploratory campaign. More advanced hunters encouraged to choose this day, as we'll be returning to this spot and the diversity of mushrooms and plants here is LIT

A late start on the day, mosey in at your convenience and our group of 5-6 will work with each other to forage and identify the local offerings, socialize, and exchange knowledge / experiences. Pizza and coffee probably will be available

_


----------



## Katie Shroom Lover

Interested in joining. Total newbie


----------



## mustachio

Katie Shroom Lover said:


> Interested in joining. Total newbie


Joining our week in July? Anybody can if they message me, or find me elsewhere. I will send you a message (if you were asking about the July event) and to extrapolate this goes from July 8th to the 18th, is always free, always public, and is mostly in Ramsay county. The last day I was out for morels I was giving a little tour for a family with three kids, it was one of the best mushroom hunting days I've ever had. 

I'll send that message and suggest a few days that are geared toward less experienced hunters, people with specific interests (there's a lobster day, a chanterelle heavy day, and a st. croix day). For anybody who can't make it i'll eventually find a way to get the live stream information available.


----------



## Karen Ruby

mustachio said:


> My big 5 are: chants, trumpets, chicken, porcini and lobster. That list didn't have puffballs but can't stand puffballs. Aborted entoloma? Spelling? Shrimp. That's tasty. Winter chants if you know any good bogs!
> 
> SOOOO I am looking for at least one certified shroomer to join up with us this day in July. This day you can come out as a guest or if you would like to volunteer a full day the 13th of July. Looking for anybody who will give a one hour live-streamed talk about their experiences hunting. And our mission is to provide free knowledge, guidance and tips to a community that is decreasingly local (in my opinion). With an incredible community, nobody should be learning about chants from a random youtube channel on the east coast! This isn't "my" event, it's ours. And it's free. Maybe I mentioned that. It's free. 55110 this day
> 
> _Summer Foray - Day 1
> Friday, July 8⋅ 2:00 – 8:00pm
> 
> Location:
> East Metro
> 
> The adventure begins with an exploratory campaign. More advanced hunters encouraged to choose this day, as we'll be returning to this spot and the diversity of mushrooms and plants here is LIT
> 
> A late start on the day, mosey in at your convenience and our group of 5-6 will work with each other to forage and identify the local offerings, socialize, and exchange knowledge / experiences. Pizza and coffee probably will be available_


What metro? How get address? Really interested but don't know how far.


----------



## mustachio

Karen Ruby said:


> What metro? How get address? Really interested but don't know how far.


55110 - That's the begging and end and then the other 2 locations are
St. Croix (state park? I have private land to use there as well, cool guy who I talk to on a bike path)
and I'd like to go to / around the Pine city area, where I have private land accessible as well

Appreciate your interest, I wanted to say that's where it was happening and yeah please message me!

CONFIRMED two mushroomers w/ certification
CONFIRMED herbalist
NOT CONFIRMED a guy who loves rocks
DATES July 8th- 18th LOCATION Ramsey County (8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 15th, 18th) St. Croix (16th, 17th) and Pine City / surrounding areas (12th, 13th, 14th)

I made this for a retrospective of all the people who foraged with me the last two weeks. this is only half of the days, half of the people who came.


----------



## MayMotherload

I look for chanterelles, several different boletes, hens, hedgehogs and shrimp. I also look for trumpets and lobsters but have never successfully found them in southern MN where I look. I never cared for either chicken variety but find them all the time.


----------



## tundraking

Speaking of shrimp, I have a place I could pick gallons of them, but have never tried them... So, I have a few questions. First of all, are they decent to eat if cooked right? From what I've read, the key is to caramelize them, not just saute. Apparently makes a difference with texture and flavor. Also, this is a place with tons of honeys late summer/fall, but how do I know they are from honeys? Can they easily be from another mushroom that is not good to consume??
For those of you that have good experience with them, can you fill me/us in on some details of the aborted entoloma?


----------



## MayMotherload

tundraking said:


> Speaking of shrimp, I have a place I could pick gallons of them, but have never tried them... So, I have a few questions. First of all, are they decent to eat if cooked right? From what I've read, the key is to caramelize them, not just saute. Apparently makes a difference with texture and flavor. Also, this is a place with tons of honeys late summer/fall, but how do I know they are from honeys? Can they easily be from another mushroom that is not good to consume??
> For those of you that have good experience with them, can you fill me/us in on some details of the aborted entoloma?


I bread them and fry them and I think they taste good. The texture is a bit mushy but they definitely have a breaded mushroom taste to them. I pick them usually when I'm bow hunting.


----------



## Mason

The chicken's are coming!!!!!


----------



## tickcollector

tundraking said:


> Speaking of shrimp, I have a place I could pick gallons of them, but have never tried them... So, I have a few questions. First of all, are they decent to eat if cooked right? From what I've read, the key is to caramelize them, not just saute. Apparently makes a difference with texture and flavor. Also, this is a place with tons of honeys late summer/fall, but how do I know they are from honeys? Can they easily be from another mushroom that is not good to consume??
> For those of you that have good experience with them, can you fill me/us in on some details of the aborted entoloma?


Aborted Entoloma (shrimp) are Entoloma mushrooms that have "aborted". They won't be another species like a "lobster mushroom". Lobsters can be many species (lactarious, russula mainly) that have been attacked and are parasitized by the hypomyces lactifluorum.


----------



## tundraking

Well, its more than that though, cause it also involves honey mushrooms. From what I've read, there can be a reaction between honeys and entolomas while they are in close proximity, causing the entoloma to abort. I've also read that it has been proven to happen with different mushrooms involved, and those shrooms can be inedible or cause GI upset or worse. So this is why I've just left them alone. Figured I'd ask on here since this is what we do, hoping to find out more information about this.


----------



## tundraking

There doesn't seem to be rock hard info on this. This is what wikipedia says:

_*Entoloma abortivum*_, commonly known as the *aborted entoloma*[2] or *shrimp of the woods*, is an edible mushroom in the Entolomataceae family of fungi. Caution should be used in identifying the species before eating[3] (similar species such as _Entoloma sinuatum_ being poisonous).[4] First named _Clitopilus abortivus_ by Miles Joseph Berkeley and Moses Ashley Curtis, it was given its current name by the Dutch mycologist Marinus Anton Donk in 1949.[5]
It was believed that the honey mushroom, _Armillaria mellea_, was parasitizing the entoloma. But research[6] has indicated that the inverse may be true—the entoloma may be parasitizing the honey mushroom. There is still some disagreement by mushroom collectors about this since it is common to see both the aborted and unaborted forms of the entoloma on wood and in leaf litter, whereas Armillaria generally only fruits on wood. Both versions of the entoloma have also been observed when there are no Armillaria fruiting.


----------



## tundraking

Here another article that suggests the entoloma actually causes armillaria and other mushrooms to abort.


Entoloma abortivum (MushroomExpert.Com)


----------



## Mason

This literally happened last night!!!!!


----------



## Mason

Almost too dry to harvest. This elm sits on the edge of my driveway and didn't look like this last night!!


----------



## Mason

The chicken from the 14th. Its getting too dry.


----------



## tundraking

Ya, they both grow so fast. I'm surprised those oysters look so aged for one night of growth. You sure they were't there the day before? Either way, if they grew in a night, they shouldn't be buggy!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

So is there a type of tree to target when finding black trumpets? I've never tried them and I have heard they are excellent


----------



## tundraking

I am no expert on trumpets, but I'd like to be... I found "3" once... lol Mixed forest. From what I understand, they like not only well drained slopes, but the drainage spots where two slopes come together. I gave my daughter one and she hasn't stopped talking about them for 2 years. She doesn't even like mushrooms... So this year is the year, as I plan to go back to the area I found them and concentrate on that area. The problem is, there are so many other good shrooms there that you get distracted easily... Good Luck and report back if you have success.


----------



## triarchy

Im no expert by any means, but I have four spots I find black trumpets every year. They are all large mossy areas around bigger white oaks (not dead). Its mature forest, so not a lot of undergrowth and a fair amount of sunlight. These four areas are all in the same general area, so I hesitate to make a definitive statement about how to target them. Finding more spots is one of my mushroom goals this year, got to keep expanding


----------



## shroomsearcher

I think that your moss comment is well made. I have never seen a pic of a black trumpet in situ where there was no moss present. Black trumpets are still missing from my life list. I would really like to find some this year, but every place I've looked has no moss. I'm beginning to think that moss is key.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Well drained mossy areas with old oaks. That's a start!🍄🍄🍄


----------



## tundraking

I agree with all of that! The one time I found them, it was big older white oaks, moss, drainage, and some sunlight, but not much. They are older oaks after all, so it was definitely more shaded than sunny. I looked back through my photos and it was early/mid August when I found them. Well, hopefully this helps us all this year!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Do you normally find them on higher ground or lower? I don't have a whole lot of white oak in my area, mostly red and pin. There is a place with red oaks growing along a creek, and I find hen of the woods growing on them. There is an absolutely ginormous white oak, growing a little further distance from the creek. But, no moss! I always look, but I never find anything around it.


----------



## tundraking

I found them high, just over the peak of a ridge in the woods, west facing, but very shaded. Not much ground cover. Pretty open.


----------



## rationalcog

tundraking said:


> There doesn't seem to be rock hard info on this. This is what wikipedia says:
> 
> _*Entoloma abortivum*_, commonly known as the *aborted entoloma*[2] or *shrimp of the woods*, is an edible mushroom in the Entolomataceae family of fungi. Caution should be used in identifying the species before eating[3] (similar species such as _Entoloma sinuatum_ being poisonous).[4] First named _Clitopilus abortivus_ by Miles Joseph Berkeley and Moses Ashley Curtis, it was given its current name by the Dutch mycologist Marinus Anton Donk in 1949.[5]
> It was believed that the honey mushroom, _Armillaria mellea_, was parasitizing the entoloma. But research[6] has indicated that the inverse may be true—the entoloma may be parasitizing the honey mushroom. There is still some disagreement by mushroom collectors about this since it is common to see both the aborted and unaborted forms of the entoloma on wood and in leaf litter, whereas Armillaria generally only fruits on wood. Both versions of the entoloma have also been observed when there are no Armillaria fruiting.


The way I read that article, which matches with my understanding, is that you may find both the “aborted” variety of E. abortivum that looks like a shrimp, and the mushroom variety of E. abortivum itself that looks like a typical stem and cap mushroom. If you find the aborted version, you know that the species you are looking at is E. abortivum (but which has infected a honey mushroom). If you find the stem-and-cap E. abortivum, it looks like a pretty standard entoloma mushroom, which are a genus that is notoriously difficult to identify to species. So if you attempt to eat the stem and cap version, you should know what you’re doing! I haven’t heard of issues with the aborted varieties themselves, but these things change all the time 

I don’t eat a ton of these, but I do eat a few every year. Like any other mushroom, you get a feel for when they’re at their best stage, and these do get “styrofoamy” after a while and can get destroyed by bugs too.


----------



## jtkulas

shroomsearcher said:


> Do you normally find them on higher ground or lower? I don't have a whole lot of white oak in my area, mostly red and pin. There is a place with red oaks growing along a creek, and I find hen of the woods growing on them. There is an absolutely ginormous white oak, growing a little further distance from the creek. But, no moss! I always look, but I never find anything around it.


 Chanterelles are a good indicator for trumpets. If you wanna find trumpets, find a spot with chanterelles, then go toward water (pond, rill, whatever) and yes look for moss, although they don't only grow in moss. They're a little easier to see when they're in moss, which is why I think it's commonly noted.


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> Ya, they both grow so fast. I'm surprised those oysters look so aged for one night of growth. You sure they were't there the day before? Either way, if they grew in a night, they shouldn't be buggy!


Yes it was like 90 degrees that day, and they were a bit on the dry side, but almost totally bug free!! I did cut and dry a bunch.


----------



## Mason




----------



## Old Elm

Mason said:


> View attachment 43987


BEAUTIFUL, thanks for sharing.


----------



## OneRoom

rationalcog said:


> The way I read that article, which matches with my understanding, is that you may find both the “aborted” variety of E. abortivum that looks like a shrimp, and the mushroom variety of E. abortivum itself that looks like a typical stem and cap mushroom. If you find the aborted version, you know that the species you are looking at is E. abortivum (but which has infected a honey mushroom). If you find the stem-and-cap E. abortivum, it looks like a pretty standard entoloma mushroom, which are a genus that is notoriously difficult to identify to species. So if you attempt to eat the stem and cap version, you should know what you’re doing! I haven’t heard of issues with the aborted varieties themselves, but these things change all the time
> 
> I don’t eat a ton of these, but I do eat a few every year. Like any other mushroom, you get a feel for when they’re at their best stage, and these do get “styrofoamy” after a while and can get destroyed by bugs too.


That matches my understanding as well, and I have found an eaten a number of the "aborted" forms. I have also found many "un-aborted" E. abortivum, and they are a very plain-looking mushroom, easy to misidentify. I'd stick to the"aborted" form, which is easy to identify, and safe to eat. As for other species involved, I have never heard or read that anywhere, and to my knowledge, this relationship is solely between E. abortivum and mushrooms from the Armillaria genus (honey mushrooms).


----------



## Cburta

Anyone have any good finds recently? Haven't been out looking for any summer shrooms but will probably take a stroll sometime next week.


----------



## triarchy

I got my first chants of the year on Sunday. Enough for some asparagus and chant omelets for my wife and I. We have had two really nice rains since then, so I expect things will be very good tomorrow when I go out again.


----------



## jg010682

no chantrelles yet but found a chicken some crown tips and a deer. I guess it could be worse just got over covid again and was completely worn out after my hike. Maybe go again tomorrow and see if I can find anything else. I would say the chantrelles are atleast a week or 2 out yet with this cooler weather we are having.


----------



## Old Elm

Next stop the frying pan!


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## morelmaniacmn

Very nice! What part of the state?


----------



## Cburta

Chanterelles are coming up in the Becker/Beltrami county area….bugs are absolutely relentless though. Anyone have any tried and true methods? I know long sleeve/permethrin/etc, but the horse and deer flies are on a mission this year


----------



## jg010682

The only thing I've found that actually works is to stay out the woods lol. Bug spray kinda works but haven't found much else other than that and staying out of there and finding a different spot with less buggs


----------



## Mason

Aside from a ton of deet, i where a light weight broad brimmed hat and strap a thermo cell to back. This helps a lot!!


----------



## Mason

Yes trumpets........ Illusive to me as well. I can find chanterelles by the bucket full, but no trumpets. I have read everything that has been stated on this chat about them is true. I have the right soil and all the oaks i can handle, but they rarely grow with moss. I don't see much moss unless im in willow/ash/aspin territory. The chants are just starting to run in west central Minnesota.


----------



## Mason

Enough for a meal or six!!


----------



## Mason

The hedgehogs are buttons yet and the kings should be popping up soon!!


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> The only thing I've found that actually works is to stay out the woods lol. Bug spray kinda works but haven't found much else other than that and staying out of there and finding a different spot with less buggs


Lol i hate say it, but bringing a dog helps! I have my lab trained to stay when i stop moving fast and forage. He won't move until im done and call him. I have tried to put deet on his ears but he rolls around in the grass until it's off. Unfortunately my mushroom hunting companion is bait.


----------



## Tr00ter

Found a few Chants that are just starting to pin in Brainerd Area.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Found these golden colored raspberries amongst a black raspberry thicket. They were extra sweet, kinda like a pineberry. Never found em before.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Was playing golf the other day, and right beside one tee was a bunch of raspberry bushes that had tiny, immature berries on it due to the lack of rain around here! I always like a free snack on the course, but, not that day!


----------



## Cburta

Chanterelles are all over the place now! Get the mosquito netting and bug spray and get out there!


----------



## mustachio

I'm editing sorry sorry had to say - this is not an ad i don't accept money. I'm a mycological anarchist. Ok. This was the original below_

I didn't get much feedback here so apologies if anybody was bummed out that i didn't message them back, I've been out for chanterelles about 6-7 times now, not too many are interested. Chants are finally getting big enough to spot and trumpets are just starting. If anybody is interested there's an MMS foray i'm leading in central mn (just mms members can attend) on their schedule next week and I'll be out on monday. Live streaming from st. croix tomorrow, find me. I'm sam. i'm easy to find


----------



## Mason

Yesterday


----------



## Mason

So far today


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Found some usable crown-tip coral last night, along with a handful of smaller chants in Scott County. Lotsa pinning chants. Still looking for a decent chicken.


----------



## Mason

Im seeing different development in the chants from woods to woods, all within 10 miles of my house. Some flushes are just getting started, while others are getting past prime. The good thing is theres hardly any buggy ones!


----------



## Mason




----------



## Trudee

I’ve been out of town for a few weeks; anyone finding chanterelles around the TC Metro? My yard is bone dry, but rain gauge shows I received some precip over the weekend.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes you did. The golf tournament up there was pretty much rained out on Saturday. That cold front moved through here (NE Ohio) in the wee hours of the morning. Finally some actual rain!


----------



## Mason

Tooo many shrooms sooo little time!!


----------



## Mason

this evenings score after i gave some to friends.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Spent 3 hours last evening in Olmsted County: 12 pounds chanterelles and a few lobsters to boot. I also harvested sone ramp bulbs, the latest I've ever done so. The bulbs were a tad less flavorful than spring ramps but tasty nonetheless.


----------



## Mason

Not seeing a lot of post's. I hope im not the only one finding the luck!


Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> View attachment 44151
> View attachment 44152
> View attachment 44153
> View attachment 44154
> 
> Spent 3 hours last evening in Olmsted County: 12 pounds chanterelles and a few lobsters to boot. I also harvested sone ramp bulbs, the latest I've ever done so. The bulbs were a tad less flavorful than spring ramps but tasty nonetheless.


Beautiful!!! What is the third pic of?


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

I believe the third pic is Fuzzy Foot, the xeromphalina genus. Not edible in the least but pretty cool looking.


----------



## rationalcog

Mason said:


> Not seeing a lot of post's. I hope im not the only one finding the luck!


In the east metro at least, I I’ve had pretty slim luck. There’s been one spot producing some chants, but not as many as usual and everywhere else I try has zero sign of any mushroom, edible or not. Feels a lot like last year did.


----------



## Mason

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> I believe the third pic is Fuzzy Foot, the xeromphalina genus. Not edible in the least but pretty cool looking.


Yes, an interesting display!!


----------



## Mason

What's the consensus on red russula? Some books, and posts say NO, others say YES. I t took a small bite out of one and spit it out. Quite spicy. Nothing else. Thoughts?


----------



## tundraking

My book says absolutely NOT for Rosy and Reddish Russulas, yes for Shrimp Russula if you can positively identify it. I say don't bother, its not worth getting intestinal sickness...

I pop on here and live vicariously through you guys, so please keep it up. I've been wrapped up in a home remodel for the last 6 months, but it goes up for sale on Friday FINALLY! So hopefully I can contribute to the forum soon...
Good Luck out there.


----------



## Tr00ter

Mason said:


> What's the consensus on red russula? Some books, and posts say NO, others say YES. I t took a small bite out of one and spit it out. Quite spicy. Nothing else. Thoughts?


I always just call them Red Devil Russula....I know there are some like the shrimp. But I avoid them all, not worth it and I'm a novis even after doing this 15 years.


----------



## jg010682

choke cherries are ready in the tri county area! Me and my brother picked aboit a gallon tonight


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

This week's highlights, NE metro


----------



## tundraking

Great pics! I'm planning to take my boy to one of my favorite August spots on Saturday. He's 3 and its finally time for him to hike with me! I've been so busy for the last 6 months that he's pretty excited to have some Dad time finally. Hopefully my spot has had enough rain to make it worth while. Plus, I still need to hike my property, which I haven't done all summer. Good luck out there!


----------



## Tr00ter

Well my spot seems to very “loud” with the sounds of trumpets this year.


----------



## Kokomorel

Tr00ter said:


> Well my spot seems to very “loud” with the sounds of trumpets this year.
> View attachment 44236


What did you find them around


----------



## Tr00ter

Kokomorel said:


> What did you find them around


It’s a wetland area I have by my house. It’s dry this year so I’m lucky. Lots of ferns also. Not the normal mossy ground like I find them other places. I’ll try and get out again this week and take more of a picture showing surrounding and the like.


----------



## Kokomorel

Tr00ter said:


> It’s a wetland area I have by my house. It’s dry this year so I’m lucky. Lots of ferns also. Not the normal mossy ground like I find them other places. I’ll try and get out again this week and take more of a picture showing surrounding and the like.


Would love to see some pics


----------



## jg010682

Some chantrelles and chokecherries we picked today! Anyone know what kind of mushrooms the other pick is? Its not chicken of the woods has an under side similar to hedge hogs


----------



## shroomsearcher

Color is all wrong for a chicken of the woods. Hard for me to tell if it's a polypore or toothed fungus. I think it could be northern tooth. Went back and re-read your post. If the underside is like hedgehog, then it is a toothed fungus, and I'm confident that it is northern tooth. Not poisonous, but considered inedible due to bitter flavor and tough texture.


----------



## jg010682

Thank you I have seen it before just wasnt sure what it was


----------



## Mason

shroomsearcher said:


> Color is all wrong for a chicken of the woods. Hard for me to tell if it's a polypore or toothed fungus. I think it could be northern tooth. Went back and re-read your post. If the underside is like hedgehog, then it is a toothed fungus, and I'm confident that it is northern tooth. Not poisonous, but considered inedible due to bitter flavor and tough texture.


Not arguing about it, but i have seen chicken of the woods very cream color.


----------



## Mason

Looked for a pic and couldn't find it. Anyways, early stage hen? Like three clumps like this by a not fairing well oak.


----------



## jg010682

Its not chicken underside has a look similar to hedgehogs the picture doesn't show it realy well I should have gotten a better one


----------



## Cburta

Lobsters going strong


----------



## Mason

Nice!! My lobster spot got ransacked before I got there. Hedgehogs were looking good though.


----------



## Mason




----------



## Mason




----------



## shroomsearcher

Mason said:


> Not arguing about it, but i have seen chicken of the woods very cream color.


True, there is a species of chicken that is very pale in color. However, it is a polypore and not a toothed fungus. I've found 2 species of chicken here in NE Ohio, Laetiporous sulfureus, and Laetiporous cincinnatus. I don't know if the cream colored version grows here. I've also found northern tooth several times.


----------



## tundraking

Well, It wasn’t a huge haul, but we found plenty of keepers. You can definitely tell its been dry until recently. You gotta wonder if the drought last year did a lot of damage to different spots, dry out mycelium colonies and such…


----------



## Tr00ter

Sorry these may be a bit large a couple close ups then wide images showing the trumpets and one just showing overall area


----------



## jg010682

Im pretty sure this is a coliflower mushroom just thought I would post it to confirm with some of you that know more about them than me


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> Well, It wasn’t a huge haul, but we found plenty of keepers. You can definitely tell its been dry until recently. You gotta wonder if the drought last year did a lot of damage to different spots, dry out mycelium colonies and such…
> View attachment 44254


we have had plenty of rain in Douglas county. The lobster's, chant's and hogs are like normal, but the boletus are not. Watching these guys like a hawk.


----------



## triarchy

Just starting to find black trumpets at my spots, still too small to pick. 

Mason, those look delicious. Looking closely for boletus in spots that produced in past years, but no luck so far. I have had no luck the last two years, keep trying to be optimistic tho!


----------



## Mason

triarchy said:


> Just starting to find black trumpets at my spots, still too small to pick.
> 
> Mason, those look delicious. Looking closely for boletus in spots that produced in past years, but no luck so far. I have had no luck the last two years, keep trying to be optimistic tho!


Same thing here. Last year was too dry, i was hoping to nail them this year, but other than a few leather backs and some old man, the scabbers, and boletus have been quiet.


----------



## Mason

Spent 3 1/2 hours Friday afternoon looking for hens where i have found them in the past without any luck. Now i see they are growing in my front yard!


----------



## jg010682

the hens are out in full force!


----------



## Mason

Hens and Hens!!!!


----------



## Evan915

Can anyone help identify? Looks like a Matsutake.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Evan915 said:


> Can anyone help identify? Looks like a Matsutake.
> View attachment 44309


Need more pics but looks like some kind of puffball or earthball from my vantage.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Or, could be an immature Amanita emerging with a full veil! How can you tell? Cut it in half from botton to top! See if there is a little, tiny muhroom hiding inside!


----------



## Mason

Evan915 said:


> Can anyone help identify? Looks like a Matsutake.
> View attachment 44309


Pearl studded puffball. They are fall bearing. If you can find them on extremely rotted logs they are cleaner. If you pick them you maybe have an hour to get them in the frying pan. Cut them open, if they are white they are good, if yellow or brown not good. They are puff balls, they soak up everything like a sponge. And fairly flavorless.


----------



## Mason

Evan915 said:


> Can anyone help identify? Looks like a Matsutake.
> View attachment 44309


I guess I should elaborate. Shroom searcher, and sporeview aren't wrong. With one pic it could be a lot of things, though im certain i am correct. I have eaten them. This picture tells me its brownish. That means it's likely too old. Get them when they are white and they will be good. I usually find them in troops marching down a decaying log inches off the ground. If i am hungry enough I will collect them. But there are better mushrooms out there!


----------



## Evan915

Mason said:


> I guess I should elaborate. Shroom searcher, and sporeview aren't wrong. With one pic it could be a lot of things, though im certain i am correct. I have eaten them. This picture tells me its brownish. That means it's likely too old. Get them when they are white and they will be good. I usually find them in troops marching down a decaying log inches off the ground. If i am hungry enough I will collect them. But there are better mushrooms out there!


Thanks everyone for the quick responses! I am new to the forum and I appreciate it! I will split it open and let you know what I find.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

jg010682 said:


> Im pretty sure this is a coliflower mushroom just thought I would post it to confirm with some of you that know more about them than me
> View attachment 44260


That looks like a Cauliflower to me, however I've never found one myself. Did you eat it? That one is at the top of my mushroom bucket list. Also, great job piling up hens, as usual.


----------



## jg010682

No I didnt eat it would love to try one but not comfortable enough iding these shrooms yet to feel confident on eating them. Pretty sure it was coliflower mushroon but would like to know how people know for sure thats what it is. There are 2 types of mushrooms hunter cautious ones that check all possibilities before trying a new species and brave dead ones, I would like to think im part of the first group. Lol if anyone has more insight on the coliflower mushroom ast to how you positively id them please share your knowledge it would be much appreciated!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've mentioned it other places in this forum, but I don't think I've done it here. There a YouTube channel called Learn Your Land. It's all about gatherin wild food. They cover all the popular, and some not so popular, mushrooms. They tell you how to make positive ID's, what the spore print color is, how to do them, and even give some reciped ideas. Check them out, they are a good resource.


----------



## Mason

shroomsearcher said:


> I've mentioned it other places in this forum, but I don't think I've done it here. There a YouTube channel called Learn Your Land. It's all about gatherin wild food. They cover all the popular, and some not so popular, mushrooms. They tell you how to make positive ID's, what the spore print color is, how to do them, and even give some reciped ideas. Check them out, they are a good resource.


Is that the guy with big round ear rings?


----------



## Cburta




----------



## shroomsearcher

No. He's the guy with the small round ear rings. I'll post a link.


----------



## Mason

shroomsearcher said:


> No. He's the guy with the small round ear rings. I'll post a link.


Lol, they looked pretty big to me. Yeah I've seen some of his videos. Pretty thorough.


----------



## MayMotherload

Found this bad boy today!


----------



## tundraking

I can't believe its already that time, for Maitake... My new place has become a mushroom mecca! I honestly don't think I've ever seen so many different species of mushrooms in one place! I've been finding some really nice meaty smooth chants, and found 5 porcini just 15 feet from my front door, growing from the lawn. Lawn basically being woods, but mowed... Haven't had time to good full-on foraging, but hope to this week. Good luck out there!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

tundraking said:


> I can't believe its already that time, for Maitake... My new place has become a mushroom mecca! I honestly don't think I've ever seen so many different species of mushrooms in one place! I've been finding some really nice meaty smooth chants, and found 5 porcini just 15 feet from my front door, growing from the lawn. Lawn basically being woods, but mowed... Haven't had time to good full-on foraging, but hope to this week. Good luck out there!


Awesome dude, I'm jealous!


----------



## jg010682

9 jars of hen caned for my son!


----------



## Cburta

jg010682 said:


> 9 jars of hen caned for my son!
> View attachment 44328


Do you pressure can them? Details! Finding a lot this year and have pickled/froze/etc


----------



## jg010682

Yes I pressure can them here is the recipe


----------



## jg010682

a couple of hens tonight with a buddie of mine


----------



## tundraking

Finally went on my first summer/fall forage on my land. It turned out pretty good! Lots of hedgehogs. The maitake ended up being infested with thousands of tiny jumping worms… lol So they were jumping all over my counter and everything else! That had to get thrown out. I still have a chunk of oaks and pines to go explore.


----------



## Tr00ter

I'm jealous of you all, it's been a crazy end of summer here so I haven't really gotten in the woods at all. I'm hoping the rain is done for a while here in Central so I can check a few spots. Hens are always my illusive mushroom. I'm guessing my patch of entalomas by my parents is popping by now at least


----------



## jg010682

Found 5 on one tree tonight i picked one think ill try to make some homemade cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## jg010682

Found one last little guy to eat.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Found a few nice hens over the past week with the boy. Elm oysters popping in good numbers in the northeast metro.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Neat. I don't know if they are in the cards for me this year. Not a sign of them last time I looked. Will go again, sometimes you need a little cold air to get them going. Supposed to be 38* tonight! Looked at my meadow mushroom spot yesterday morning, and nothing happening there either. Been kinda dry and that will continue for at least 3 more days.


----------



## jg010682

Got 18 jars of chokecherry syrup done!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Sweet!!


----------



## jg010682

Bought a mushroom grow box here is it progress up untill I cut them.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

What kind of mushroom is that?


----------



## lime

Any ideas about ID on these? I know they're not great pics, so I'm not looking for a definitive ID. This wasn't my property so I couldn't pick one and get a shot of the underside, but they had gills. It's been cold here, but up into the high 40s the last few days. I'm not used to seeing anything this late unless it's velvet foot. Could these be oysters? Never seen them grow like this. (















St. Cloud area)


----------



## jg010682

Looks like some sort of oyster mushroom you can see gills running under some of them tell him to rip one off and smell it some smell like black licorice or kinda fishy


----------



## shroomsearcher

At first I thought honey mushrooms, they grown in clumps like that. But then I thought no. Those don't really look like honeys, at least not the ones I find around here, NE Ohio. Not really sure what they are.


----------



## jg010682

morelmaniacmn said:


> What kind of mushroom is that?


Not sure why this didn't post the last time but they are pink oysters.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Thanks for sharing jg. We just received of those Back To the Roots boxes as a gift (the gray variety). Super helpful to visualize the process/progress. Best darn guidebook of all time featured in the background too...

A buddy and I went out and found some turkeytail in good shape along the Mississippi River. He makes a double extraction (water and alcohol) elixir using chaga, birch polypore, and turkeytail. It was fun to be out on the hunt in some capacity. Happy Holidays all, may your table be full with fungus...


----------

